
Elon Musk AMA (2017) - chupa-chups
https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/76e79c/i_am_elon_musk_ask_me_anything_about_bfr/
======
chupa-chups
Q; Raptor's s/l thrust was reduced from last year's ~300 tons-force to ~170
tons-force, which change appears to be too large of a reduction to be solely
dictated by optimum single engine TWR considerations.

What were the main factors that led to this change?

Elon: We chickened out

